# fantastic service !



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

just finished on the phone sorting my van insurance 
and believe it or not there was a normal person on the other end 
im totally amazed that insurance could actually be so easy to sort out
so massive thanks to Lloyd for the quick responce and to syd who's name i forgot  for their help 
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Martin, i'm glad we could sort you out, although i can't take credit for this one, it was all down to Syd!

Cheers


----------

